# My El Dorado



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, so a while back, Mike Coraggio (Aquamac) put up an ad for some Phyllomedusa tomopterna and P. viallanti. I could not pass on them, so I told him I wanted them. 

I had also been keeping my eyes peeled for some el dorado, since I had taken a liking to them. He said he could part with three, so I was all set. I believe it's 1.2, I just need to figure out which are which and pull a female out. 

The other day I found 5 eggs in a film canister, but they were not fertilized. I got curious and checked another film canister and found 23, but they weren't fertilized either. This was last week and I went back to the parents house this weekend, so I am curious as to what I find this afternoon when I return.

Also,a warning, these little guys are picture whores. They are always out, I mean always. I feel ridiculous for these being my first pumilio and finding out how bold they are. Make sure to click the picture so they aren't distorted for shrunken.























































Here was there viv, it's a 20 vert. I talked with Rob (rjmarchisi) a little bit and he suggested more leaf litter and more big/tall plants. I went ahead and added more leaf litter and a bromeliad that I got at narbc. I still need to add another plant to the left side towards the back with some height, suggestions?

Before:









After:


















Here are a couple eggs I found. This is the first day I found them:










second day 










Like mentioned above, I decided to check other film canisters in the background and found one half full of water, which I thought was odd, I put it under the light and saw it was actually jelly and eggs (23 or so), but they were not good either.

And one of an adult tomopterna:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice frogs and tank. I really like those swirled pieces of wood...looks like the frogs like them too.
Candy


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I REALLY like these guys....


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Derek,
Beautiful frogs! I really like that yellow spotted one 

I like the term "picture whores", it fits them to a t .

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I like that all 3 of my eldos are different adn easy to distinguish.

Those branches are monkey branches/vines. They are pretty cool, but come in 5' sticks and have to be cut down. I wanted them longer, but I have my darts in tanks with FCA fronts and the opening is a bit small.

Jeremiah, how many do you have? Any breeding?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Those are sweet buddy. I love pums. Good Luck with them!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Jeremiah, how many do you have? Any breeding?[/QUOTE]



Yes, they have breed for me. I have two pairs and they have produced 5 froglets the first round... although 2 of the 5 are MIA for the past few weeks... 
I witnessed them transporting more tads right after the froglets emerged 

Growing them up to be healthy adults seems to be the real challenge.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool. Hopefully some of the eggs will get fertilized in my tank. I have been seeding it with springtails for a while now and the adults seem to like them, but i want them for the froglets, ha.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Added the other brom, and alocasia this afternoon. A lot more leaf litter and springtails as well. They seem to be doing well and I can hear one calling in the morning and early afternoon. A lot louder than I had previously thought.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks much better!!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good !


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks, do you have any pictures of your el dorado tank? My alocasia is taking a bleach bath before it goes in the tank.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks, do you have any pictures of your el dorado tank? My alocasia is taking a bleach bath before it goes in the tank.


Hi Derek,
I have some older pictures of the tanks... their not really "show" tanks, more function based. The 55gallon I dont really have a great full shot but I have a pic of both ends. Also, when I was sifting through my old pictures I found a family shot, well mostly the male and a froglet, the mother cant be seen that well as shes under the leaf litter. But I was shocked when I found it ! The froglet is up on the driftwood ledge... ever since it came out of the water it stays up their , havent seen it in the leaf litter once....

*Also, the first pic is an Exoterra, the other two are the 55gal.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Derek the tank update looks really good man!


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

hahaha i love the one sitting in the film can looking up at his friend on the glass wondering wth it is doing.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Greg, good pointers

Hex, same here, they are pretty amusing frogs. Got any milk frog pics? I have some as well

Jeremiah, awesome tank, loaded with broms, no wonder you didn't see the froglet. Where do you get your plants from? Is that male calling in the third picture?


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks Greg, good pointers
> 
> Hex, same here, they are pretty amusing frogs. Got any milk frog pics? I have some as well
> 
> Jeremiah, awesome tank, loaded with broms, no wonder you didn't see the froglet. Where do you get your plants from? Is that male calling in the third picture?


I got the broms at a local nursery; a hanging basket of 30ish fireballs for 25 bucks! Cant beat the price. And yep, the males calling. Loud little critters. I zoomed in a little more in this pic so you can see better. That little eldo is growing quickly.

Any fertile eggs ? Be lucky you can find your eggs; I cant spot a damn thing! All I can find are the tads


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Forgot the zoomed in pic of the calling male and froglet


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I did notice a pair in a film canister today before I went to class. I would iamgine they are the 1.1, and I may separate the other one, good thing all 3 have different markings. I have noticed they are loud also. 

I just use a little flash light and look in the film canister for eggs. It's easier on a 20 vert as opposed to a 55. As for the broms, that's a hell of a deal, I need to find something like that, instead of $5 per brom...


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry, but what form is El Dorado; Bastimentos, BriBri?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a pretty crappy video, but I found the 2 "females" fighting last night. One had th eother around the waist, kind of like amplexus in other species. Here they are in between eating springtails...


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> Here is a pretty crappy video, but I found the 2 "females" fighting last night. One had th eother around the waist, kind of like amplexus in other species. Here they are in between eating springtails...


Hmmmmm maybe its just me but all I see is a pic, no video ?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g73/Niddum/frogs/?action=view&current=MOV01199.flv


Hopefully this works now, it's not much action at all really. This was after the more aggressive stuff.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Derek, Yea you can find my milk frog shots at hexentanz's deviantART gallery


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Cool pictures, are they still froglets or are those older pictures?

Here's one of mine




















Does anyone think those pumilio fighting are females?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, they're still froglets. On last measure the first two I got were about 3 and 3.5cm and the littlest one is 2.5cm.

I love these guys they have bigtime personalities!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have 7 of them. 4 of them are about 1.5" and 3 are the big ones like pictured above at about 3"


----------

